# [OT - ma importante] parlamento EU e copyright del software

## FonderiaDigitale

non sono mai stato molto a favore dei post OT, ma questo e' di dovere.

il parlamento europeo sta per deliberare sulla legge sul copyright del software,

di fatto infischiandosene delle molteplici proteste venute da ogni dove, da internet e dal mondo reale, e dimostrando di dare peso solo ai soldi delle compagnie.

Se credete anche voi in quel che credo io, fatevi sentire, scrivete, firmate petizioni, bicos 2 person is megl che uan.

Aggiungo un sondazzo per vedere come la pensate.

baci

----------

## randomaze

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Aggiungo un sondazzo per vedere come la pensate.
> 
> 

 

Sei un phpBB killer con quelle opzioni lunghe!  :Razz: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 :Cool: 

----------

## cloc3

La vitalità del software libero è viva al punto che non può essere arginata da una legge illiberale.

E' abbastanza inutile piangersi addosso. Semmai abbiamo una ragione in più per darci da fare.

----------

## shev

Io mi sono espresso sempre contro brevetti e limitazioni varie sul software (non ho nemmeno tolto l'ultimo "oscuramento di protesta" dal mio pseudo-sito  :Twisted Evil: ), quindi ragazzi: documentatevi e quindi se lo ritenete giusto protestate come suggerisce fonderiadigitale!

----------

## alexbr

Comunque qui si parla di BREVETTI o meglio PATENTI software, è una cosa peggiore: il COPYRIGTH nel software riserva particolari diritti all'autore del codice sorgente (nel caso delle licenze libere concede particolari diritti agli utenti), mentre le PATENTI software brevettano il CONCETTO, non l'implementazione, per cui sarebbe impossibile ad altri creare software con funzionalità che siano uguali, ma anche molto simili, a quelle per cui esiste il brevetto.

Io dico che è una legge per la quale bisogna protestare veementemente, poichè non solo è un'ostacolo per il software libero (che in gran parte si propone come alternativa a software preesistente), ma anche al libero mercato e alla concorrenza.

La libertà di _non_ comprare è un diritto che abbiamo acquistato con secoli di evoluzione storica, manteniamolo!!!

My 2 cents,

alexbr

----------

## alexbr

p.s.: io sono invece a favore del copyright, perchè ha permesso di riservare diritti sul software ad alcune persone e, se usato nella maniera corretta, come accade nelle licenze GPL e più in generale libere, garantisce alla comunità delle sicurezze che non sarebbero possibili se il software non fosse protetto da qualche regolamento. Tutto sta nelle mani e soprattutto nella testa di chi produce software scegliere se proteggere i propri interessi o quelli di una comunità.

Ribadisco che ai brevetti software sono fermamente contrario per quanto detto prima.

----------

## zUgLiO

Lettera aperta a tutti i cittadini europei

----------

## codadilupo

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> p.s.: io sono invece a favore del copyright, perchè ha permesso di riservare diritti sul software ad alcune persone

 

non é esattamente il copyright, ma la licenza d'uso, che ti vincola, in un senso o nell'altro. La GPL sovverte il senso di copyright, perché anizhé arrogare rilascia, ma, attenzione, é la licenza in se', che protegge se' stessa, e il prodotto che copre.

P.S.: ci sarebbe poi da fare tutto un discorso sul fatto che le licenze d'uso non esistevano prima di un tot di anni fa, 'pefché era impensabile che, una volta acuqistato un prodotto, questo non diventasse mio a tutti gl'effetti. E la GPL, da questo punto di vista, é geniale, e al tempo stesso ha fallito: ha fallito perché non ha cercato di riportare il tutto su dei binari piu' "logici" (se lo compro, é mio), ma si é limitata a fotografare una situazione di fatto, trovando la "backdoor" del sistema, se mi si passa la metafora: in questo senso é proprio un prodotto hacker  :Wink: , é questo lato del discorso, é proprio il punto di forza, secondo me, che gl'ha permesso di imporsi ed essere riconosciuta, ormai anche in tribunale: cosi' come i legislatori avevano lasciato che nascesse, deregolamentata, la licenza d'uso, cosi', ora, non potevano piu' impedire che la licenza prendesse vie insospettabili, come la libertà.

IMHO

Coda

----------

## Bengio

La maggior parte di chi occupa posti previlegiati in politica e' logicamente sostenuto da gruppi finanziari che pretendono lo scambio di favore. Quindi e' facile capire come chi ha potere decisionale faccia gli interessi delle multinazionali, altrimenti non sarebbe arrivato alla poltrona che occupa. Io non so come fronteggiare questa tragica situazione. Il meccanismo della rappresentanza nelle attuali societa' ci toglie di fatto la possibilita' di intervenire esprimendo una opinione. Basta un po di propaganda ed il gioco e' fatto. per Propaganda intendo anche il non parlare di un determinato argomento sui media o magari infarcire una notizia non completa con commenti fuori luogo sugli hacker ecc.

Secondo me non ci sara' nessun partito che prendera' la causa che sosteniamo noi come punto cardine per le elezioni, e quando dico nessun partito intendo partiti che contano su una fetta mooolto grande degli elettori tale, una volta saliti al potere, da poter cambiare le carte in tavola.  :Sad: 

Sto allestendo un sito con links a fonti di informazione indipendente e non. Appena sara' pronto ve lo comunichero'.

Bengio

----------

## shev

L'ultima mail mandatami da lu_zero m'ha stimolato a dare ancor più peso a questa discussione, tanto da metterlo sticky.

Riporto anche il link inviatomi da lu_Zero: http://softwarelibero.it/pipermail/discussioni/2004-May/010215.html

Invito tutti a fare qualcosa, anche con piccoli gesti. Sarebbe bello che chi ne ha la possibilità "oscuri" il proprio sito come fu fatto qualche mese fa proprio per questa brutta vicenda dei brevetti. In particolar modo mi rivolgo ai responsabili di gentoo.it, gentoo-italia.org e gechi.it.

Diffondete questa notizia ed i link relativi a quanta più gente possibile, abbiamo già raggiunto un piccolo successo qualche mese fa, sarebbe sciocco abbandonare ora.

Grazie per l'attenzione

----------

## alexbr

Qualcuno potrebbe postare un messaggio utile, non offensivo e intelligente da mettere per oscurare i siti?

E' molto difficile trovare le parole adatte in questi casi per muovere e, soprattutto, sensibilizzare la gente su questi campi.

Lo metterò certamente appena posso ( o lo farà silian per me )

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Non prendetemi per catastrofico, ma non so se ve ne rendete conto: in un mondo come il nostro dove ogni cosa si basa su un elaboratore, qualora si impedisca il libero flusso di informazioni e si chiuda nella mani di pochi potenti, si prefigurano le basi per scatenare un conflitto di proporzioni notevoli se non mondiali.

Forse questo e' quel che ci aspetta, forse no. Di certo sta anche a noi far qualcosa per fermare questa tendenza.

----------

## randomaze

Beh nel passato la presnza dei brevetti é servita eccome.

Se compress e zip non fossero stati inutilizzabili per un programma libero non sarebbe nato gzip, stesso discorso per png e ogg  :Razz: 

A parte questo (molto piccolo) aspetto che ha prodotto innovazione i brevetti rappresentano un secco freno all'innovazione del software in generale, non solo del software libero. Immaginate possedere dei dati rinchiusi in un formato brevettato, nessun programma, aperto o chiuso che sia, sarà in grado di estrarli, a meno che il detentore del brevetto non decida diversamente. E secondo voi Microsoft permetterà a Oracle di importare i suoi dati? (vale ovviamente anche il viceversa!)

D'altro canto segnalo che, nel nome della libera conoscenza come bene da condividere, quindi sul fronte diamentralmente opposto, si fanno boiate indicibili tra cui la legge 106 del 2004 (oggi su Punto Informatico) che riesce a produrre solo casino imponendo l'invio dei contenuti di siti web, mailing list e simili che siano stati prodotti in Italia alle Biblioteche Centrali di Firenze.

----------

## Ginko

Vi informo che il sito dei gechi e' stato oscurato per protesta contro il decreto del consiglio dei ministri europei sulla brevettabilita' del software.

Saluti

--Ginko

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Vi informo che il sito dei gechi e' stato oscurato per protesta contro il decreto del consiglio dei ministri europei sulla brevettabilita' del software.

 

Io lo vedo normalmente.

----------

## shanghai

Io dico soltanto: da qualche parte dovrà pur sfociare tutto questo. L'economia è un ciclo chiuso. Se il denaro e il potere sono tutti e due dalla stessa parte, il ciclo si ferma...

E poi, nell'era di internet, le oligarchie sono almeno fuori moda. Il modello prossimo (dopo una rivoluzione? chissà...) potrebbe essere una democrazia diretta...

----------

## blackfede

Non ho parole per esprimere la rabbia che provo verso queste persone...  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Io dico soltanto: da qualche parte dovrà pur sfociare tutto questo. L'economia è un ciclo chiuso. Se il denaro e il potere sono tutti e due dalla stessa parte, il ciclo si ferma...
> 
> 

 

Appunto. Molti politici sono per il privato, perchè ammanicati con le multinazionali. Ma chi possiede una briciola di senso strategico, conosce il ruolo equilibratore del software libero e lo preserva, nella misura che a lui conviene.

Con tutto il denaro che gli Stati Uniti investono nella ricerca e che hanno devoluto sull'informatica, non saranno così ingenui da consegnarsi ad M$.

Se non sbaglio, i download principali di gentoo stanno su gentoo.oregonstate.edu, e dietro ci sono i soldi dell'Università.

Con ciò, io penso che dobbiamo protestare con forza, per esprimere le nostre convinzioni, ma non con rabbia. In fondo, i più forti siamo noi.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Con tutto il denaro che gli Stati Uniti investono nella ricerca e che hanno devoluto sull'informatica, non saranno così ingenui da consegnarsi ad M$.

 

Questa mi sembra un ingenuità  :Rolling Eyes: 

"Gli Stati Uniti" si consegnano a ogni tornata elettorale alla lobby che garantisce maggliori voti piuttosto che al maggior finanziatore della campagna elettorale.

M$ deve essere particolarmente ossequiosa della par condicio dato che normalmente finanzia in maniera parecchio pesante entrambi i candidati

----------

## shev

[OT]

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> "Gli Stati Uniti" si consegnano a ogni tornata elettorale alla lobby che garantisce maggliori voti piuttosto che al maggior finanziatore della campagna elettorale

 

Mmm, quindi visto che la apple sta appoggiando Kerry (o cerri o come si scrive  :Laughing: ), potrebbe essere la mela la prossima padrona del mondo? Figo!  :Mr. Green: 

[/OT]

p.s.: ovviamente è una battuta  :Smile: 

----------

## Frez

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Beh nel passato la presnza dei brevetti é servita eccome.
> 
> Se compress e zip non fossero stati inutilizzabili per un programma libero non sarebbe nato gzip, stesso discorso per png e ogg 
> 
> 

 

Da quanto ho capito le cose non stanno cosi'. Non si sta' parlando di brevettare un algoritmo (zip o winzip), ma di brevettare l' idea che tale algoritmo implementa, cioe' il "compattare i dati".

In tal caso anche se ne hai le capacita' non puoi scrivere un software che realizza la stessa cosa. neanche se tu fossi in grado di farla meglio e a minor prezzo.

come se invece di brevettare la "punto" io potessi brevettare l'idea di "veicolo a quattro ruote"

non e' che sia illiberale o antidemocratico ... e' proprio una aberrazione del pensiero logico .... mi si capovolge il cervello al solo pensarci ...

Purtroppo non credo di aver capito male, se e' vero che in america c'e' gente che ha brevettato la "progress bar" e la stessa Apple pare abbia il brevetto del "cestino".

La questione dei formati di memorizzazione poi e' cosi' palese da passare inosservata.

Per le biblioteche centrali di firenze prevedo il piu' grande DoS della storia  :Smile: 

E' terrificante che le persone che meno ci capiscono si mettano a legiferare in materia.

piu' ci penso e piu' mi viene in mente la parola "medioevo"

----------

## randomaze

 *Frez wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Beh nel passato la presnza dei brevetti é servita eccome.
> 
> Se compress e zip non fossero stati inutilizzabili per un programma libero non sarebbe nato gzip, stesso discorso per png e ogg 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Beh la mia era una battuta  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Purtroppo non credo di aver capito male, se e' vero che in america c'e' gente che ha brevettato la "progress bar" e la stessa Apple pare abbia il brevetto del "cestino".
> 
> 

 

La storia della progress bar é vera, quella del cestino credo che sia un'esagerazione.

Di contro sappi che in Australia qualcuno ha brevettato la ruota, e negli USA l'altalena laterale (Fonte: Punto Informatico)

----------

## Frez

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh la mia era una battuta 
> 
> 

 

ops ... lo sospettavo ma ero troppo rattristato per pensare positivo  :Smile: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La storia della progress bar é vera, quella del cestino credo che sia un'esagerazione.
> 
> Di contro sappi che in Australia qualcuno ha brevettato la ruota, e negli USA l'altalena laterale (Fonte: Punto Informatico)

 

Dovete sapere che l'altalena nasce in america negli anni '30 ....  :Smile: 

Anche del brevetto del cestino l'ho letto su Punto Informatico (terzo paragrafo)

Leggendo il link che hai fornito ho rivalutato la mia idea di brevettare "la rotazione della ruota" e ancor meglio l'idea di una "ruota che si innesti su una ruota piu' piccola per mezzo di bulloni"

omg

----------

## X-Drum

ogni giorno è sempre peggio!!

una valanga di leggi inutili e altamente nocive, concepite per il SOLO uso e consumo (nonche' la "tutela") dei soliti noti....

Non so se avete letto:

persino la "BSA"  si sta scagliando contro la SIAE!!

cioè siamo alla follia...... la "BSA"!!! (sono diventati "buoni"???)  :Rolling Eyes: 

Sono profondamente deluso piu' che altro dal comportamento dell'unione europea 

(il governo italiano aveva già dimostrato piu' volte di essere un fantoccio nelle mani delle grandi aziende)

questo semestre ci sta costando veramente troppo....

[OT]

...... e la legge 106 dove la mettiamo?????

io emigro........

[/OT]

----------

## motaboy

Io in verità come ho detto a defeliallalinea su ICQ, ho scritto a tutti gli indirizzi email del ministro dell'innovazione e stranamente mi hanno persino risposto in 3. Mi hanno anche allegato la lettera inviata dal Ministro Stanca ai rappresentanti europei.

Chi fosse interessato a vederla posso fargliela avere. non credo sia una cosa privata.

Questo mi ha stupito perchè non credevo proprio di essere ascoltato, si vede che siamo stati così in tanti a scrivere che sono stati obbligati a farlo.

Quindi penso proprio che se tutti ci uniamo e facciamo sentire le nostri opinioni riusciamo per lo meno ad essere ascoltati.

Bye!

----------

## yardbird

Sembra che il ministro Stanca abbia preso una posizione ufficiale contro la brevettabilità del software:

http://www.repubblica.it/2004/e/sezioni/scienza_e_tecnologia/brevetti/brevetti/brevetti.html

Speriamo bene..

Questo mondo a volte è davvero rivoltante. La sola idea di poter "ipotecare" un concetto è l'estremizzazione ultima del sistema capitalistico. Cosa dobbiamo aspettarci ora, la brevettabilità dei concetti matematici o delle ideologie? 

Stiamo assistendo, per l'ennesima volta, al trionfo dell'"utile" sui principi (e anche sulla decenza..)

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Stiamo assistendo, per l'ennesima volta, al trionfo dell'"utile" sui principi (e anche sulla decenza..)
> 
> 

 

ma nn solo, il discorso è che allo stato attuale alcuni ministri,deputati,onorevoli

NON HANNO LA BENCHE' MINIMA IDEA DELLE MATERIE TRATTATE

e lo hanno dimostrato in innumerevoli occasioni.

Leggi/decreti del genere andrebbero scartati a priori perche' non stanno in piedi

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chi fosse interessato a vederla posso fargliela avere. non credo sia una cosa privata.
> 
> 

 

Ovviamente   :Very Happy: 

Facci vedere.

----------

## mrfree

Ogni tanto una buona notizia...

La Germania voterà contro le variazioni proposte all'attuale sistema Europeo, in Francia ci sono forti pressioni per spingere il governo a fare lo stesso.

Fonte: Slashdot.org

Per quanto riguarda la nostra amata Italia credo che dovremmo chiedere a Bush  :Wink:  (a buon intenditor... poche parole)

EDIT: quasi dimenticavo... avete letto che Apple ha richiesto il brevetto sul concetto di finestra translucida??? Articolo  su Slashdot.org

----------

## xchris

io direi che questo post non e' affatto OT

/me veramente preoccupato per la libertà e anche per la mia professione :S

ciao

----------

## xlyz

qualcuno sa come e' andata a finire? non ho più visto notizie da nessuna parte

----------

## nomadsoul

e' uno schifo..

ed ecco xe'

lo zio gugliemo ha una schiera di 18.000 avvocati (li ho trovati tutti in un bar di new york  :Razz:  )

codesti avvocati stanno gia li a prepararsi tutte le pratiche per brevettare pure l'idea dell'acqua calda come programma, o chessoio p.e. della finestra...

la finestra e' stata inventata 6 anni fa da tale Orazio Gisilberto Ardimundo che lavorava per la sua piccola compagnia di software...

Orazio non ha manco la macchina.. gira in monopattino....

lo zio guglielmo si e' brevettato una cosa inventata 6 anni fa da un tizio, l'ha rubata legalmente...

nessun altro, nemmeno il vero inventore del concetto di finestra, o di acqua calda, potrà utilizzare la SUA invenzione senza dare allo zio gugliemo un tot di $$$$ xe' lui ha il brevetto...

in definitiva uno schifo... come dicevo righe fa

----------

## shanghai

---EDIT: scusate. Quest'intervento è relativo alla legge  Urbani, ho fatto un'pò di confusione  :Smile:  ---

La legge è stata approvata.  :Sad: 

Ma Cortiana non ha neanche letto i famosi 750 emendamenti quando ha sentito le promesse del governo di emendare immediatamente la legge depenalizzando l'uso personale.

In realtà è stata approvata una legge fantoccio. la puoi considerare un estensione (assolutamente inutile e potenzialmente inoffensiva) della precedente legislazione in materia. More news on web.html.it

----------

## akiross

a volte mi faccio vivo anche io  :Very Happy: 

Salve gente come va?

Io da schifo: in europa sono rappresentato da dei deficienti. Nel mondo sono rappresentato da deficienti europei. Quello che sta per accadere dovrebbe far venire la pelle doca ai sistemi democratici, ma non e' cosi'. La realta' e' che al PE (e non solo li) ci sono troppi ciarlatani.

Detto tutto

PS Per la legge Urbani e' meglio non esprimersi perche' non vorrei beccarmi una denuncia

----------

## mrfree

Non ci posso credere...

Slashdot.org

E' stata approvata la brevettabilità del software in Europa  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Cose da pazzi... Germania e Francia a favore l'Italia contro

Adesso le modifiche dovrebbero essere riproposte al Parlamento Europeo in autunno, speriamo che accada qualcosa di positivo una volta tanto

----------

## shev

[mod]

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Io da schifo: in europa sono rappresentato da dei deficienti. Nel mondo sono rappresentato da deficienti europei

 

Teniamo la discussione su binari di civiltà e correttezza, evitando insulti e volgarità. Grazie

[/mod]

p.s.: bentornato akiross  :Smile: 

----------

## zUgLiO

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=48265

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Stanca ha anche voluto giustificare l'astensione italiana affermando che "dal Consiglio dei ministri sulle Competitività è uscita una direttiva che, seppure modificata in parte su iniziativa italiana, è ancora insufficiente e lascia ampi spazi di incertezza. Per questo il nostro Paese si è astenuto". La speranza di Stanca è che in "successivi passaggi, nuovi esami del testo possano ulteriormente correggerlo e migliorarlo".
> 
> 

 

speriamo speriamo..votare no faceva schifo.

Complimenti a chi ha permesso che certe teste di -bip- si sedessero nel parlamento europeo ed italiano.

mod: Non per fare il perbenista, ma mi sembra che il senso della frase sia chiaro anche senza essere troppo espliciti. Come già ricordato da Shev, cerchiamo di tenere questa discussione nei limiti della civiltà e della correttezza, grazie -MyZelF

----------

## xlyz

guarda che non era il parlamento

era un consiglio dei ministri (o qualcosa del genere)

----------

## Sparker

In realta' i peggiori sono gente come i tedeschi, che prima dicevano "voteremo contro" e poi hanno votato a favore.

Almeno i rappresentanti italiani e spagnoli hanno cercato di nascondere che sono stati PAGATI per farla passare! (IMHO, ovviamente)

[Polemic Mode]

Ora vado a chiedere la patente per    i++  e ++i  ed il mio avanzatissimo algoritmo "Hello World".

[/PolemicMode]

----------

## Frez

da quanto ho capito (inizio sempre cosi, almeno metto le mani avanti per le bischerate che potrei dire  :Smile:  )

dicevo ... da quanto ho capito in settembre il parlamento aveva modificato la direttiva (se cosi' si chiama) eliminando la possibilita' di brevettabilita' del software.

il colpaccio di mano che e' stato fatto non e' in parlamento ma e' stato fatto da un consiglio di ministri dei vari paesi.

comunque da quanto ho letto qui la faccenda non ah ancora valore legale e deve tornare in parlamento a settembre.

ora, anche in vista delle elezioni europee .... non sarebbe il caso di mobilitarsi un po' ? fare un po' di informazione ? magari sensibilizzando gli elettori su questi temi e informandosi su quali tra i vari candidati alle europee hanno realmente compreso quale sia il problema ?

vivendo in una democrazia non vedo altre soluzioni che questa.

Per lavoro programmo sistemi di monitoraggio in una piccola azienda. azienda che non potrebbe permettersi uno studio di avvocati per controllare ogni giorno se le cose che faccio siano gia' state brevettate da altri, come ad esempio "elementi grafici che richiamano gli indicatori analogici"

se questa cosa passa, per chi come me vive di queste cose, cosa cambia ?

volevo poi passare a linux embedded, tra l'altro ho notato un dev-embedded nel portage che voglio approfondire quando ho tempo.

corro il rischio di vedermi citato da qualcuno perche' ho visualizzato delle progress-bar su un prodotto commerciale ?

e la situazione in america com'e' ? che li non usano piu' il cestino per la carta elettronico ?

----------

## zUgLiO

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> era un consiglio dei ministri (o qualcosa del genere)

 

Consiglio dei ministri?! Veramente era il parlamento europeo..

----------

## xlyz

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *xlyz wrote:*   
> 
> era un consiglio dei ministri (o qualcosa del genere) 
> 
> Consiglio dei ministri?! Veramente era il parlamento europeo..

 

no. non era il parlamento. di questo sono sicuro

e' stata una commissione composta da ministri dei vari paesi.

il parlamento aveva deliberato a ottobre (contro i brevetti, peraltro)

----------

## zUgLiO

si scusami,hai perfettamente ragione   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ulric

Pessimismo e rassegnazione

Qualcuno sa spiegarmi per quale imperscrutabile strategia politica l'Italia non ha votato "NO" ma si è limitata all'astensione?? E' un tarlo che mi rode... e credo anche a zUgLiO.

----------

## randomaze

 *ulric wrote:*   

> Pessimismo e rassegnazione
> 
> Qualcuno sa spiegarmi per quale imperscrutabile strategia politica l'Italia non ha votato "NO" ma si è limitata all'astensione?? E' un tarlo che mi rode... e credo anche a zUgLiO.

 

Generalmente gli aspensionisti sono persone che fanno balletti del tipo "vorrei ma non posso", i risultati poi dipendono dai tenicismo della votazione. Qualcuno sa se, in qeusto caso, l'astensione era equiparabile al "no" oppure  semplicemente abbassava il numero di votanti?

P.S. Loda a Zapatero, dato che la Spagna era l'unica nazione apertamente schierata sul "NO".

----------

## maiosyet

Ma quindi questo significa che a qualcuno viene la brillante idea di patentare l'uso del sistema a finestre sul piccì, se poi io scrivo un'applicazione grafica devo pagare qualche imposta?   :Shocked: 

O se patantano la compressione dei file, io non posso creare un altro programma che riduca file senza pagare per la licenza?   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Non mi sembra una grande idea per l'economia europea, eppure e' passata, come mai? 

E soprattutto, che succedera' a tutto il software rilasciato sotto licenze come gpl o bsd?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

non e' ancora stato varato.

leggete  qui.

Per come la vedo io , e potro' anche sembrare bigotto/drastico/estremista, poco mi importa, ma l'entrata dell'italia in europa ha fatto piu danni che altro (a partire dall'euro, per finire coi cibi ogm, la svalutazione dei nostri prodotti tipici rurali ecc) e questo non e' che l'ennesima conferma. e poi consideriamo che l'italia ha borbottato tanto, ma poi si e' astenuta al parere del voto. un classico, tanto noi siamo italioti.

----------

## alberto

Cioe signori ma stiamo scherzando???

vi scrivo cio che dicono i tipini di knoppix

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "Software-Patents" in Europe: The threat prevails
> 
> Soon the European Parliament and the Council of Ministers will again decide about the legalisation and adoption of so-called "software patents" in Europe, which are already used by large companies in other countries to put competitors out of business. This can lead to the termination of many software projects such as KNOPPIX, at least within Europe, because the holders of the over 30,000 already granted "software patents" (currently without a legal foundation) can claim exclusive rights and collect license fees for trivial things like "progress bars", "mouseclicks on online order forms", "scrolling within a window" and similar. That way, software developers will have to pay the "software-patentholders" for using these features, even in their own, completely self-developed applications, which can completely stall the development of innovative software for small and medium companies. Apart from this, the expense for patent inquiries and legal assistence is high, for even trying to find out if the self-developed software is possibly violating "software-patents", if you want to continue to market your software. Contrary to real patents, "software-patents" are, in the draft proposed by the commission, monopolization of business ideas and methods, even without any tangible technical implementation.
> ...

 

Cioe non scherziamo con le cose serie.

Io non so cosa fare.... ma se qualcuno lo sa... combattiamo in massa questa merdata (scusate il temine ma cosa e' se non questo?)

Democrazia...... da ridere mi viene, qua e' finita come in cyberpunk con lo strapotere delle corporazioni.

Eppoi anche quell'altra stronzata del decreto Urbani.... ce lo avevano eliminato... e adesso rieccolo.

Ok ragazzi ci vediamo tutti in ergastolo.

Facciamo le lime open-source.

Vogliamo rimanere a guardare?

----------

## X-Drum

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> Non mi sembra una grande idea per l'economia europea, eppure e' passata, come mai? 
> 
> 

 

grazie alla presidenza irlandese che con ste cose ci mangia...

ed al fatto che io nostri europarlamentari (si ca** è anche colpa loro)

non si sono opposti con forza a questa cosa...

poi c'è la germania.....mah!

----------

## Ferdinando

Io sinceramente non capisco chi ci guadagni: m$? Ma se il brevetto sul cestino dell'immondizia è della mela (sbaglio? Non si può brevettare qualcosa che altri hanno già pubblicato - vedi caso Meucci-Bell, anche se lì ci hanno messo un secoletto). Inoltre, se fino ad ora m$ ha giustificato le sue licenze con la tesi che il sw è opera dell'intelletto e la sua vendita non dà tutti i diritti all'acquirente (non puoi fotocopiare un libro == non puoi masterizzare porcherie), se sul sw sono possibili i brevetti come sull'hw salta tutto, o no? Altrimenti siamo fessi, e di tutti i principi costituzionali accettiamo solo il lato che va in -bip- all'utente...

my 2 cents

----------

## bld

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> il discorso è che allo stato attuale alcuni ministri,deputati,onorevoli
> 
> NON HANNO LA BENCHE' MINIMA IDEA DELLE MATERIE TRATTATE
> 
> e lo hanno dimostrato in innumerevoli occasioni.
> ...

 

pur troppo e' quello che capisco anche io, cominciando da urbani che non ha mai visto in vita sua una tastiera ( e si capisce da quello che dice alle interviste ) al ministro tedesco cerca di convincere la gente che agiungendo 2 parole in piu ha regolato il tutto..

----------

## randomaze

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> Io sinceramente non capisco chi ci guadagni: m$? Ma se il brevetto sul cestino dell'immondizia è della mela

 

In generale ci guadagnano le aziende con un portafoglio brevetti enorme, che, dopo che una certa tecnologia diviene di uso comune, si alzano la mattina e decidono di chiedere i soldi a chi usa la tecnologia brevettata da loro.

Guarda la descrizione del brevetto numero 377591  e immagina cosa succederebbe se il detentore decide di richiedere i diritti.

(una nota, ho voluto citare un esempio diverso dal cestino dell'immondizia, pur non conoscendo la legge americana non penso che i Bell Labs possano rivendicare qualcosa dopo che hanno reso il brevetto "dedicated" e quindi utilizzabile da tutti)

----------

## Frez

proprio cosi'

in pratica m$ si accorda con apple per usare il cestino e in cambio apple riceve il permesso di usare che so ... il tasto "play" brevettato da m$ (ovviamente e' solo un esempio, non ho idea di cosa contengno le migliaia di brevetti m$, probabilmente bug  :Smile:  )

in pratica i colossi si sistemano tra di loro, e l'omino geniale che programma per se e per gli altri contribuendo a quel patrimonio dell'umanita' che e' il sw open-souce ....

beh a lui non li rimane che cambiar mestiere: o va a fare lo schiavo in una di quelle grosse aziende o si da al contrabbando di armi, quello rende e non viene neanche visto troppo male a giudicare da quanto accade nel mondo....

----------

## Diggs

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> La vitalità del software libero è viva al punto che non può essere arginata da una legge illiberale.
> 
> E' abbastanza inutile piangersi addosso. Semmai abbiamo una ragione in più per darci da fare.

 

Concordo.

Nulla vieta creare un nuovo tipo di Licenza, basata da GNU et simili.

----------

## randomaze

 *proudhomm wrote:*   

> Nulla vieta creare un nuovo tipo di Licenza, basata da GNU et simili.

 

Non penso che il problema si possa ricondurre al tipo di licenza.

I rischi son due:

- Niente più reverse engeenering su materiali coperti da brevetto perché comunque i risultati sarebbero inutilizzabili in quanto violerebbero un brevetto (a meno di non pagare le royalities...). Cito ad esempio Samba.

- Necessità di dimostrare che 'i tuoi meccanismo/algoritmi' anche se non brevettati sono comparsi prima di quelli (identici) dell'azienda PincoPalloSNC che li ha brevettati. (pagare gli avvocati/notai per tali dimostrazioni). Potrebbero nascere tante piccole SCO....

----------

## Diggs

Certo.

Ma proprio stilando un regolamento ad hoc, chiaro e lineare si può risolvere la situazione.

Esempio:

Io creo il programma/algoritmo, lo brevetto giusto per assicurarmi la "paternità", ma nulla mi impedisce che il sorgente dell'algoritmo/programma sia di dominio pubblico purchè ne venga riconosciuta la paternità a me.

----------

## Diggs

http://www.osdlab.org/newsroom/press_releases/2004/2004_05_24_beaverton.html come dichiarato dall'articolo di Punto Informatico http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=48349.

Mi sembra una buona strada, voi che ne pensate?

----------

## randomaze

 *proudhomm wrote:*   

> Mi sembra una buona strada, voi che ne pensate?

 

Che purtroppo potrebbe essere l'unica via per evitare nuovi casi SCO, anche se questo, come tutte le burocrazie, porterà a una penalizzazione dei tempi tempi di rilascio  :Sad: 

E comunque risolve il discorso paternità del codice ma non quello relatio ai brevetti.

----------

## bld

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Ferdinando wrote:*   Io sinceramente non capisco chi ci guadagni: m$? Ma se il brevetto sul cestino dell'immondizia è della mela 
> 
> In generale ci guadagnano le aziende con un portafoglio brevetti enorme, che, dopo che una certa tecnologia diviene di uso comune, si alzano la mattina e decidono di chiedere i soldi a chi usa la tecnologia brevettata da loro.
> 
> Guarda la descrizione del brevetto numero 377591  e immagina cosa succederebbe se il detentore decide di richiedere i diritti.
> ...

 

Una risposta piu chiara di cosi -> http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2004/06/02/1086058889577.html

Poi questo quote:

 *Quote:*   

> Last year, the company said it would be charging for use of the FAT filesystem.

 

fa venire voglia di suicidarsi, non credo esista un filesystem peggiore per sistemi operativi moderni.

----------

## zUgLiO

Intanto negli stati uniti la Microsoft brevetta il  doppio click

È questo che ci dobbiamo aspettare in Europa?

----------

## shanghai

Sì. Esattamente questo, se il parlamento europeo non ribocciasse la legge così com'è.

----------

## flyinspirit001

sono d'accordo con xdrum..emigro ank'io...comunque è ridicolo che in italia non si faccia altro che chinarsi politicamente a 90 e farsi inkulare da tutti senza nemmeno dire "ahia!!!"...forse xè conviene a troppi?

----------

## shanghai

Secondo me il punto è che conviene solo a chi è disposto a farsi strada a discapito degli altri. Siccome la gente "normale" è ingenua e in buona fede, si lascia fregare come tu dici. Ma se poco poco vedessero quello che succede alle loro spalle, quello che i "leader" di grandi aziende e compagnia organizzano per rovinare loro la vita per qualche spicciolo (e non è un paragone eccessivo), allora vorrei proprio vedere. E questo naturalmente vale anche per cose molto più importanti dell'informatica.

----------

## zUgLiO

Hanno brevettato il todo !!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "..." Ma preoccupa il fatto che il Patent Office conceda licenze su idee e principi, e non su soluzioni meccaniche, senza peraltro tenere conto della cosiddetta "prior art", cioè delle tecniche preesistenti. E' di oggi la notizia che Bill Gates e soci hanno ottenuto anche la paternità del commento "todo", comunemente inserito nel codice di un software per indicare le cose ancora da fare. "..."
> 
> 

 

Articolo completo

----------

## bld

 *flyinspirit001 wrote:*   

> sono d'accordo con xdrum..emigro ank'io...comunque è ridicolo che in italia non si faccia altro che chinarsi politicamente a 90 e farsi inkulare da tutti senza nemmeno dire "ahia!!!"...forse xè conviene a troppi?

 

infatti e' una cosa che non capisco ne meno io!!!!!!  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

E' un link politicamente scorretto (non il manifesto in se ma la lista di chi ha firmato...), lo dico subito e chiedo ai moderatori che lo cassino se lo ritengono "troppo".

Comunque i tizi di pacelink hanno fatto un manifesto chiedendo ai candidati europei chiedendo cose tipo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per questo facciamo appello a voi candidate/i alle europee perché diate un segno tangibile del vostro impegno a favore di un modello europeo socialmente sostenibile di società dell'informazione e vi impegnate a:
> 
>     * mantenere il software non brevettabile e libero da altri dispositivi legislativi che ne possano limitare diffusione, studio e ricerca
> ...

 

il manifesto completo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Questa mi pare un po' troppo http://www.zeusnews.it/index.php3?ar=stampa&cod=3240

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Questa mi pare un po' troppo http://www.zeusnews.it/index.php3?ar=stampa&cod=3240

 

 *zeus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Microsoft afferma che si potrebbe sfruttare questa conducibilità per farne un mezzo attraverso cui trasmettere dati, una specie di bus di comunicazione a cui collegare diversi dispositivi 
> 
> 

 

Bene, così risolviamo il problema dei cavi di rete mancanti all'ultimo momento.

Comunque siamo alla follia... prima o poi tutto collasserà su se stesso, speriamo prima... anche se mi sa che i sostenitori del brevetto resteranno aggrappati con le unghie al loro status quo

----------

## randomaze

Questa mi sembra molto peggiore del brevetto sulla conducibilità del corpo umano.

----------

## xlyz

il parlamento olandese ha votato per cambiare il voto del ministro (in)competente da a favore a astenuto

a quanto pare il ministro in questione aveva sostenuto che commissione e parlamento europeo erano d'accordo sui cambi (bugia bugia bugia)

----------

## Sasdo

diamine speriamo che questi maledetti brevetti non arrivino in Europa!!

----------

